# halving joints



## smokeyone (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone a clever suggestion to make halving joints in a batch of 3" x 1" timber - edgeways on. I need to construct a grid frame work and hoped there was some sort of template idea rather than measuring out each joint carefully.
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi smokeyone

http://www.technologystudent.com/joints/crsh2.htm
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=halving+joints&btnG=Google+Search

You can make a quick jig the fits the top of the router table, and has a stop block...and you just slide it on the table top..

Looks like a " H " frame jig that runs on the out side of the router table to keep the lap joint clean and true.

Looks something like the jig below, plus you will see a great bit to use for this type of job, removes most of the lap in one pass...


==========


smokeyone said:


> Has anyone a clever suggestion to make halving joints in a batch of 3" x 1" timber - edgeways on. I need to construct a grid frame work and hoped there was some sort of template idea rather than measuring out each joint carefully.
> Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## smokeyone (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, appreciate it. Just one more thing, if you have an idea,
any way of setting the distance to the next half lap instead of measuring each time.
I need several half laps on a 10 ft length.
Thanks again


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Smokeyone,

I don't know if you can access the woodworking channel on the computer, but Bob & Rick did an episode on making trivets that might interest you. Rick cut evenly spaced slots in a section of cedar, halfway through and when he went to make the next slot, he had a block that fit into the previous slot and used the guide to cut the next one. This is, however, on a scale much smaller than yours, but the principle can be applied and do the job for you. All iy takes is a simple jig and a hand held router with an appropriate bit. You could probably adapt Bobj's jig to do this also.
Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi smokeyone

I would put in a dado slot w/block cut the 1st.one then move the 2nd block into place for the index,then they should all come out the same...

===========



smokeyone said:


> Thanks for the info, appreciate it. Just one more thing, if you have an idea,
> any way of setting the distance to the next half lap instead of measuring each time.
> I need several half laps on a 10 ft length.
> Thanks again


----------



## smokeyone (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome smokeyone

Here's some more snapshots of the universal jig in place,,I was out in the shop today and pulled it off the wall for a quick show and tell.. 

It can do many,many router jobs i.e. lap joints,45 deg.laptop joints, sliding dovetails,dado slots for cabinet shelfs,and on and on ,it's a easy jig to make and use.
I didn't pull the lap joint blocks out of the box but I'm sure you will get it from the snaphots,this one is made with Maple but it can be just about anything you have in the shop it's 30" long so it can slip over just about any router table or stock for cabinet /book shelfs ends I just about always use 24 1/4" wide stock then rip it down to 12" wide shelfs that way they always match up...and it always comes out clean on the edges,without the rip out showing..

The bit below works well for lap joints plus for making hinges 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=130214245458&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
========
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6913-wooden-hinges.html


============

==================


smokeyone said:


> Thanks for all the advice


----------



## smokeyone (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for going to the trouble of showing the pictures. I get the idea now.
Another little project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

You ask how the jig is used for lap joints and what the blocks and joints look like I will post some snapshots today , it will be about 12 noon or so b/4 I get it done but I will post some so you can see how to do it..

======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

Here's some snapshots that should help,,,it's done and all that's needed now is to put in a rabbit on the backside and round over, OG, etc. on the front side plus round over the outside edge if needed..


==============


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

BobJ,

That "Bottoming Bit" looks interesting. Who makes it, does it come in different widths and where can it be purchased?

Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I get some of them off eBay, he has diff. sizes from time to time but they must be the square blade type not the normal round bottom bit..see note below.

http://www.routerforums.com/70844-post7.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=130214245458&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

But other types of bits can be use in the same way, like the one below
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New-Bits-Reversible-Glue-Joint-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ140225621669QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-Shank-W...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-SH-1-4...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-1-Dia...ryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


=========



cbsjoez1935 said:


> BobJ,
> 
> That "Bottoming Bit" looks interesting. Who makes it, does it come in different widths and where can it be purchased?
> 
> Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome smokeyone

One more note the jig works great for making tentons ,sliding dovetails,blind dovetails,dado,etc. one pass on both sides then just flip the stock on it's edge and with a pass or two the tenton is done and it's a real clean job...without any saw marks...plus you can off set the tenton easy by just moving the bit up or down and with the brass setup bars, it's always right on the mark...the stock can be just about any size you want to use...from 1/4" thick to 4" thick stock..when you use a strait bit (1/2").


================




smokeyone said:


> Thanks for going to the trouble of showing the pictures. I get the idea now.
> Another little project.


----------

